# Zoanthropes, how do I use them?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

When the zoanthrope rules first changed to facilitate the introduction of the neurothrope, I was initially impressed, but having given it some thought I ended up deciding to keep my old method of using them. 

Which is to say, I use a single zoanthrope per elite slot, typically taking two detachments so I can get three or four of them in and still take venomthropes as well. The reason for this composition is to increase the diversity of psychic powers at my disposal. The more powers I roll, the better my odds of getting the sweet catalyst power or the always fun paroxysm. Whereas taking them in a brood means they all share the same power, and it only casts once regardless of the number. 

So I guess my question is, has anyone got any useful or successful tactics for zoanthropes in a brood of three to five? And by extension, is the neurothrope worth including?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Not a nid player myself, but Matthew from miniwargaming plays a mean psyker bug list. I think he takes two units of three and focuses on the soul sucking and then the warp lancing, which works to horrifically good effect.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I know the old standby of keeping them in units of 1 to spread synapse across the board. But the one-two combo of powers does make two or three nice.


----------

